# New Year's Eve outfits



## MissToodles (Dec 28, 2008)

If you're doing anything on NYE, what are you wearing? Dressing to the nines or in your jammies, I want all the details. Pictures are welcomed of the outfits and you in them. I'll take a photo on Wednesday.

I'm stuck between two outfits. I have a slinky deep purple halter dress from old navy. It shows copious amounts of cleavage, but I only wear flats and I can't find my fishnets. I also have a pair of silver leggings but don't know what to wear with them. Some type of homage to 'Velvet Goldmine'? Who knows? At least I'll match the crystal ball in Times Square, haha. Always coordinated to the hilt here.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm working New Year's Eve but I have New Year's Day off. I've taken off the following Friday and Monday so I can spend the entire weekend cleaning my apartment from top to bottom. I'm throwing away everything I see, I'm so sick of clawing through clutter all the time. I'm going to start off the new year with a clean slate.


----------



## HollyGirl (Dec 28, 2008)

im not sure really, If the new boy and i go out, im wearing a black and silver dress, loads of clevage and ill probably wear heels. Probably...

If i go to his house, I'll be wearing sexy pajamas and vodka and toting a toothbrush and a dvd of secretary

if im home... well its flannel pjs and a coke.


----------



## DeerVictory (Dec 28, 2008)

I kind of want to get trashy and leggy and cleavagey, but I don't know what I'm doing. If I'm going clubbing, I'm going to get dressed up and pretty. If I go to a house party, it'll be something that I'm not afraid of a) losing or b) getting messy. So I'm not sure. If we're just going to drive around, then I'll get leggy and cleavagey.


----------



## cherylharrell (Dec 28, 2008)

Nothing too exiting. We're gonna get together with some friends & hubbys cousin & her family at eat out at Shoneys. Then back to our place for dessert ahning out & Dick Clark on tv for whoever isn't too pooped out to come back to our place. I'm thinking of wearing cute jeans & A nice top. I'm not too much on dressing up so no fancy New Yrs Eve wear...


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Dec 28, 2008)

As much as I love dressing up, I prefer to do it for random special events or spontaneous outtings. NYE is so overrated to me.

That means I'll probably be in a nice faded, comfy pair of jeans and a turtleneck sweater [black? navy? who knows...].


----------



## Rowan (Dec 29, 2008)

Im off thursday but have to work friday....so stupid....so not sure if i'll do anything at all yet. If i do, maybe it will just be drinks and appetizers at my place


----------



## Cors (Dec 29, 2008)

Planning to laze at home with my love, hopefully taking a break from my bronchitis and evil essays! 

Will probably be lounging around the room in a plush pink robe, with bridal white lingerie, garter and heels underneath.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 29, 2008)

Cors said:


> Planning to laze at home with my love, hopefully taking a break from my bronchitis and evil essays!
> 
> Will probably be lounging around the room in a plush pink robe, with bridal white lingerie, garter and heels underneath.




My my my, what fancy attire you lounge in. Your sweetie is a lucky gal.


----------



## HollyGirl (Dec 29, 2008)

looks like its going to be flannels for me


stupid boys.


----------



## Rowan (Dec 29, 2008)

LillyBBBW said:


> My my my, what fancy attire you lounge in. Your sweetie is a lucky gal.



I was thinking the same thing lol


----------



## Rowan (Dec 29, 2008)

HollyGirl said:


> looks like its going to be flannels for me
> 
> 
> stupid boys.



Not sure where you live...but if it's close to Gainesville, i'm pretty much having open house


----------



## Ruffie (Dec 29, 2008)

Going to one of my staffs houses which is just a couple of blocks away from my place. But will probable wear pants and a sweater or blouse jacket combination so its warm for the walk to and from her place(supposed to be -36C). She has 4 dogs and two cats along with other critters so can't be anything hair sticks to badly either.


----------



## HollyGirl (Dec 29, 2008)

ooohh really??? whats the age of everyone going? 

im about an hour and 45 minutes away... kind of a long drive.. but i might just be that desperate for a party! lol


----------



## Suze (Dec 30, 2008)

i'm actually quite sick, but plan on going to a restaurant + see a show at the resort i'm at. 
not sure about the dress code, but i'm most likely wearing my lil' black dress, a silver braided belt, cardi and ankle boots.


----------



## Rowan (Dec 30, 2008)

HollyGirl said:


> ooohh really??? whats the age of everyone going?
> 
> im about an hour and 45 minutes away... kind of a long drive.. but i might just be that desperate for a party! lol



Right now...me and my mom lmao

I'm trying to find people who want to come celebrate...but no luck


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 30, 2008)

We've planned an excitign evening of making tostadas and playing video games. Do we know how to party or what?!  
I'll probably be wearing my velvety stretchy pants and a tee shirt. Hair? In a ponytail


----------



## troubadours (Dec 30, 2008)

i don't have any concrete plans yet aside from knowing that i'll be doing something with my boyfriend, so i'm not really stressing over what to wear.






i got this dress from ON, so i might wear it. i don't like the sash around the middle, so i'd ditch it. probably wear it with ridiculous tights and black flats and a cardi, but i dunno if i'm feeling it yet.


----------



## ashmamma84 (Dec 30, 2008)

bought this dress to celebrate at a fab gathering tomorrow...hooray for kanoodooling with other funky homos...

however, we don't know if we're going to go or just stay home and :wubu::kiss2::smitten: 

View attachment _5710250.jpg


----------



## HollyGirl (Dec 30, 2008)

oh wow! thats gorgeous! Where did you get it??


----------



## ashmamma84 (Dec 30, 2008)

HollyGirl said:


> oh wow! thats gorgeous! Where did you get it??



nordstrom -- and it's on sale now too.


----------



## Rubies (Dec 31, 2008)

those dresses are lovely! 



i picked up this skirt and half-cardi tonight and tried it on with my orchard corset (which i actually really hated at first, likely because of my "apple" shape) to see if it would be ok to wear for NYE. i plan on wearing it with black opaque stockings and patent heels. but, i'm not sure if i like it or not. i've never, ever worn anything as form fitting and although it's a fairly comfortable ensemble my perception is that it looks too tight. and that maybe there's too much black. damn. it's not a formal event that i'll be attending so i mostly just wanted something comfortable..and maybe worthy of a habanero (on a scale of one to five) 

ugh, now i wish i hadn't paid for a ticket and hotel room DT. i want to stay at home! 

View attachment DSC01153m.jpg


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 31, 2008)

I normally spend the night on my own but this year I invited my 'friend' for dinner and movies. I'll just be wearing jeans and some kind of button down dressy shirt (but cute undies! )


----------



## cherylharrell (Dec 31, 2008)

We're just goi9ng to dinner at Shoneys meeting some friends and hubbys cousin & ehr family & an elderly lady she is friends with. Then whoever wants to comes back to our hosue for dessert & Dick Clark & hanging out. I am trying to decide to I wanna wear flared jeans & flats or do I wanna wear my skinny jeans with my knee-hi boots. But the boots are harder to walk in. Then again I shouldn't be doing alot of walking...


----------



## xMissxLaurax (Dec 31, 2008)

I will be wearing a black, navy and gold corset - or a plain black one! black jeans and stupidly high heels


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 31, 2008)

Surlysomething said:


> I normally spend the night on my own but this year I invited my 'friend' for dinner and movies. I'll just be wearing jeans and some kind of button down dressy shirt (but cute undies! )


 

And he bailed on me. Who bails on someone on New Year's Eve? I doubt we're friends anymore now.


----------



## Theatrmuse/Kara (Dec 31, 2008)

Awwwwww...........so sorry! Well, who needs him, Surly? Instead of having to get dolled up, put on comfy PJs, put your feet up and pour a glass of champagne to go with any goodies you have! Then hoot and holler from you own warm abode as the ball drops!

Bet ya have a better time.............


----------



## HollyGirl (Dec 31, 2008)

surley i feel your pain. I was hoping by this point Id be snuggled up in his arms and wearing some cute nighty and watching a movie and drinking champagne. but, nope, im sitting here, holding back tears and playing on the internet. 

i think i'll just go to bed and be done with it


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 31, 2008)

Theatrmuse/Kara said:


> Awwwwww...........so sorry! Well, who needs him, Surly? Instead of having to get dolled up, put on comfy PJs, put your feet up and pour a glass of champagne to go with any goodies you have! Then hoot and holler from you own warm abode as the ball drops!
> 
> Bet ya have a better time.............


 

Thanks. 

Jammies are a must tonight!


----------



## Surlysomething (Dec 31, 2008)

HollyGirl said:


> surley i feel your pain. I was hoping by this point Id be snuggled up in his arms and wearing some cute nighty and watching a movie and drinking champagne. but, nope, im sitting here, holding back tears and playing on the internet.
> 
> i think i'll just go to bed and be done with it


 
I'm going to eat all the goodies I bought for him. And have the WHOLE bed to myself. 

Do something to make yourself happy, it's not worth feeling crappy over asshole men.


----------



## HollyGirl (Dec 31, 2008)

yeah i dont feel like eating. 

it sucks. i just wanted to feel pretty and have someone appreciate it.

it fucking sucks. 

I mean, seriously. am i hideous or something? 
i just dont get it. I'm just sad. Tommorow i'll be back to hating the male population in general and being the strong woman that i am. 

im just feeling a teeny bit pathetic tonight.


----------



## jewels_mystery (Jan 1, 2009)

HollyGirl said:


> yeah i dont feel like eating.
> 
> it sucks. i just wanted to feel pretty and have someone appreciate it.
> 
> ...



You are not alone. I share in your pain. hugs


----------



## cherylharrell (Jan 1, 2009)

Man that sucks! I hope things go better for ya. trust me there are men out there who will love ya no matter what size they are. Like my hubby When I first met him I was a 12, but now am a 24 & he still loves me...


----------



## MissToodles (Jan 2, 2009)

boo hiss on the mens! 

Anyone have photos of their outfits? I'll try to get some from my friends party, but I wore something totally different than previously mentioned:

teal kimono style sweater dress from old navy paired with purple tights (the avenue)
plain black flats


----------



## Weeze (Jan 2, 2009)

I wore jeans, a sweatshirt and chuck taylors...

I'm hot like that.
hahaha. I also celebrated by driving around the middle of no where with my best friend passed out in the passenger seat, SOOOOO....


----------



## cherylharrell (Jan 3, 2009)

Here's my new yrs eve outfit. I normally couldn't attempt the knee hi boots due to high heels & trouble walking in them. But since I didn't do alot of walking. I put on flats when I got back home... 

View attachment DSCF2047.JPG


View attachment DSCF2049.JPG


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 4, 2009)

cherylharrell said:


> Here's my new yrs eve outfit. I normally couldn't attempt the knee hi boots due to high heels & trouble walking in them. But since I didn't do alot of walking. I put on flats when I got back home...



I Love you Cheryl!! Where'd you get those boots?


----------



## Jennifer72 (Jan 5, 2009)

Well, i know this is a bit late, but here is a couple of crappy pics off my cell phone. I bought this dress on clearance at torrid last year for $25 and I never thought I'd have a place to wear it. It's floor length, really difficult to walk in and much better looking in person.

This is just before we left for the club





And this is me, drunk sitting outside the club


----------



## BigBeautifulMe (Jan 5, 2009)

My NYE outfit (just jeans and a shiny silver top):


----------



## cherylharrell (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks! I got them in Payless a few yrs back. They were in wide width which was a rarity. The calf's were too small for my big legs. So I took them to a leather store & repair & had them inset leather to make them wide enough. I think that cost $20 or $20 some $ and the boots were on sale for $12 I think. Alot cheaper than buying form plus catalogs but they're not comfy enough with the high heels to wear them for long periods of time tho...


----------



## katorade (Jan 5, 2009)

It's this dress: http://www.torrid.com/torrid/store/...T<>prd_id=845524442189754&bmUID=1231177110853

I wore it with black opaque tights and some ankle boots with wedge heels.


----------



## Tania (Jan 7, 2009)

While these pictures were taken the night BEFORE NYE, this is the dress I ended up wearing. Forgive the lack of makeup.


----------



## MissToodles (Dec 3, 2009)

major necro bump

since I'm working on a paper and need something ridicolously shallow to amuse me, what is everyone wearing this year?

I'm planning on wearing a bronze halter top I bought from torrid 2 years ago, but I don't know what to pair with it. I was thinking a dark rinse denim on bottom with flats. not sure, but def. the top. not sure about the shoes, probably a pair of plain flats complete with a clutch. 

View attachment 1166032.jpg


View attachment 0321_03170_mm.jpg


----------



## DeniseW (Dec 3, 2009)

we're just going to go hang at Foxwood's with friends and eat and then go to the Atrium to watch a live band so I'm going to wear some nice black pants and a tunic that I got at Zaftique and comfy shoes for lot's of walking. I love dressing up for New Year's though, your top sounds good.


----------



## succubus_dxb (Dec 5, 2009)

Well, I don't have an outfit planned, but...something tells me my mum won't really care, haha. Just the two of us celebrating new years together


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Dec 5, 2009)

Oh this thread makes me so excited!! I have an amazing outfit to wear and I'm SO excited for New Years Eve! I have a date with an awesome guy too 

This is the dress- ordered it from Torrid and got it on Clearence and I love it so flipping much!

http://www.torrid.com/torrid/store/...T<>prd_id=845524442203041&bmUID=1260044406592

I just got it in the mail the other day and I love it! Took some pics in it- gonna upload later!


----------



## Flutterby68 (Dec 5, 2009)

My ideal party-time outfit is this:


This on top:





This on the bottom:





And this:


----------



## AnnMarie (Dec 5, 2009)

I'm not sure. Since we host a formal (mostly, but optional) event, I'll be dressed up. However, I'm not sure if I'm going to pick up a new dress (funds are low) or recycle one of my many past choices. 

Will keep my eyes open for deals in the next week or so.


----------



## HottiMegan (Dec 5, 2009)

hmm. I'll be in Palm Springs for NY so maybe i can think of a little date for me and hubby. My parents will be there and more than willing to watch the boys. I haven't had a real date since Alex was born!!

eta: the outfit i'd wear is probably my black maxi dress that i got from torrid last month and some nice jewelry to go with it


----------



## KuroBara (Dec 5, 2009)

My sister and I have a standing date for hot wings, burritos, champagne, and the annual The Twilight Zone marathon on Sci-Fi, so that's where i'll be, dressed in my Snuggie!


----------



## MissToodles (Dec 5, 2009)

love that leopard dress!

okay, I have a problem now. I went into the Avenue (30 percent off non-clearance items, came out empty handed) today and they have a sequined dress. So tempting but in all honesty, where else would you wear a dress full of sequins? 

View attachment 0305_11335_mm.jpg


----------



## Aust99 (Dec 5, 2009)

I would totally wear that sequined dress.... I really want one.. I saw one on the Evans UK site and have been ummming and argghing about getting another order... I think they are fab and it is perfect for new years....


----------



## Gingembre (Dec 5, 2009)

MissToodles said:


> ...in all honesty, where else would you wear a dress full of sequins?



I have no idea, but that dress is LUSH and i think you should get it!!


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Dec 5, 2009)

Oh that sequined dress is hot! I saw one at Dress barn like that last year and thought the same thing- where else will I ever wear this? lol but in all honestly- I regret not getting it. I say go for it if it speaks to you!  

Here's a few pics of me in my leopard dress- I was so happy to get it and I LOVE it on- it was really comfy too!


----------



## graceofangels (Dec 5, 2009)

I can't even think of NYE yet. zi'm still looking for something to wear for a few christmas parties. Ugh!


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 5, 2009)

MissToodles said:


> love that leopard dress!
> 
> okay, I have a problem now. I went into the Avenue (30 percent off non-clearance items, came out empty handed) today and they have a sequined dress. So tempting but in all honesty, where else would you wear a dress full of sequins?



Does it have sequins under the arms? If so, I wouldn't get it.

I had a dress with sequins under the arms and by the end of the night I wsai n tears because the dress had rubbed me raw.


----------



## QueenB (Dec 5, 2009)

graceofangels said:


> I can't even think of NYE yet. zi'm still looking for something to wear for a few christmas parties. Ugh!



shit, me too!


----------



## mpls_girl26 (Dec 5, 2009)

MisticalMisty said:


> Does it have sequins under the arms? If so, I wouldn't get it.
> 
> I had a dress with sequins under the arms and by the end of the night I wsai n tears because the dress had rubbed me raw.



I'll second that. I had a cheap sequin tank top that I got from Fashion Bug for like $7 for my Sigfried and Roy costume for the BBW bash. I left the shirt in Vegas after the costume night because my arms were raw on the underside.


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Dec 6, 2009)

graceofangels said:


> I can't even think of NYE yet. zi'm still looking for something to wear for a few christmas parties. Ugh!



There's always the dress you wore for Halloween  kidding lol. You know I never go to Christmas parties- well not really parties that call for any sort of real dressing up, just casual wear. For a Christmas party I like the idea of a really nice and maybe slightly flashy top with a nice pair of jeans or slacks and heels, simple but still dressy  Good luck girly!


----------



## cherylharrell (Dec 6, 2009)

I'll be meeting some friends for dinner at Shoneys. I dunno what I'll wear but it will probably be cute jeans or pants, since it's not a fancy get together...


----------



## Teleute (Dec 6, 2009)

MissToodles said:


> love that leopard dress!
> 
> okay, I have a problem now. I went into the Avenue (30 percent off non-clearance items, came out empty handed) today and they have a sequined dress. So tempting but in all honesty, where else would you wear a dress full of sequins?



Shit, when WOULDN'T I wear a dress full of sequins? I'm totally going to go track that dress down! It's awesome! The under-arm thing does not sound appealing, but maybe I can de-sequin that spot or throw some black fabric over the sequins in that area to avoid the horrible rawness.


----------



## MissToodles (Dec 6, 2009)

Teleute said:


> Shit, when WOULDN'T I wear a dress full of sequins? I'm totally going to go track that dress down! It's awesome! The under-arm thing does not sound appealing, but maybe I can de-sequin that spot or throw some black fabric over the sequins in that area to avoid the horrible rawness.



well, I do have a presentation on Friday. You think my classmates would appreciate full on glamah in the afternoon 

thanks everyone about the armpit trauma. I think I'll probably avoid the dress and wear what I originally posted.


----------



## Melian (Dec 7, 2009)

Shit, I _was _going to go to a big, crazy club party on NYE, but since I got drugged at said venue two weeks ago, that idea isn't sounding so hot anymore.

And I was going to wear the new corset that Tania is waiting to see


----------



## Jes (Dec 7, 2009)

...a noose.


----------



## MissToodles (Dec 8, 2009)

make sure that noose sparkles! 

okay, so now they changed their nye party to a holiday party on dec. 19th. I have the below dress from torrid which I bought awhile back and never bought (ahh, the seductive allure of 50% off clearance sales). what the hell do you wear with it? I think it's tacky and cute and will make me look like a giant present. I think the pantyhose in the photo shown is not a good look. 

View attachment 551720_hi.jpg


----------



## Tania (Dec 9, 2009)

Melian said:


> Shit, I _was _going to go to a big, crazy club party on NYE, but since I got drugged at said venue two weeks ago, that idea isn't sounding so hot anymore.
> 
> And I was going to wear the new corset that Tania is waiting to see



WHAT!  You're ok, right? Holy shit. 

AND YES I WANT TO SEE YOUR NEW CORSET!


----------

